# painted some more cranks, best ones yet



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

finally got a new airbrush on my first father's day. these are the product of that.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

just to clarify, these are knock off bodies i bought. no they are not for sale  but depending on what you want i could do some repaints just shoot me a PM


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks good man


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Those look sweet!


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

nice job, looks clean


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good!!! Flames next?


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

very nice


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Those look pretty cool. Awesome job.


----------



## JTy (May 23, 2012)

look awesome! What are you using for the clearcoat?


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Those look sharp man!


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys. the new airbrush has helped dramatically no flames aren't next. im trying to get a realistic looking bluegill, im almost there. the clear coat is envirotex lite. its a resin and with 2 coats even the mudfish will have a hard time getting to the paint.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job....looks like a a good present ya got!


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Saweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like you did a very nice job.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys. just waiting for the in-laws to leave so i can go try some new ides for a bluegill pattern. ill post up pics once i get it figured out. the one i just did closely resembles the sexy sunfish by strike king.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Very nice!! I may get you to paint a few for me one day. How much for say 5 crank baits?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

sent you a PM


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

looks good but be careful with the knockoffs i have known of people buying 100 at a time and 90 % wouldnt run correctly just a heads up make sure they run true before u paint a pile


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i took them out the other day, the only down side to these is the bill isnt 100% smooth but they run fine, ill be throwing them in the river this saturday so i hope to have a better report on them. i threw them in a cleaar lake and they looked like a store bought one so im happy. but i know the blanks are just throw together thats also a reason why i wont paint blanks for anyone, just repaints for now.


----------



## BANKWALKER (Aug 26, 2009)

Look good!!!


----------



## jeanmi82 (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow! Nice


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow those are really pretty! About how long does it take you paint one?


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

painting doesnt really take long depending on what it is. the curing takes about 24 hours for the top coat, but im having issues with it right now.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I deffinitely want to hear more. Keep updated on how they perform. Thanks O*D*W


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i got a few spinnerbait heads with no paint on them from my spinnerbait mold ,if you want to get a few to do some painting on let me know.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

i would be glde to paint some heads and blades for you if youd like, im just haveing issues with the top coat. it still wants to be kinda soft, but hard at the same time. good enough for me to use but not to give/sell to others ya know?


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

Those are nice. I sure would like a crimson one with an Alabama A on the sides of it.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

i would like to get a couple painted up cool just to make a shadowbox or something to hang on the wall. the blanks would be good enough for that. i like roachs idea but fsu instead and maybe a camo one one with flames etc...i guess bad as i hate it even a florida gators :thumbsdown: one for my oldest boy he gets that ignorance from his mom obviously. would you be interested in doing something like that?


----------

